# The Synagogue and Worship



## AV1611 (Nov 4, 2007)

We know that what happened in the Tabernacle and Temple was commanded explicitly in Scripture but what about the worship in synagogues? (a) where are synagogues established by God's command? (b) where can we find commanded what is to happen in them?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 4, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> We know that what happened in the Tabernacle and Temple was commanded explicitly in Scripture but what about the worship in synagogues? (a) where are synagogues established by God's command? (b) where can we find commanded what is to happen in them?



a) nowhere

b) nowhere

Good article


> It is very likely that the institutions referred to as proseuchai in inscriptions dating from 3rd and 2nd century bce Egypt were, in fact, Jewish temples, and not synagogues as is commonly assumed.



Scholarly, even thought they use the pagan dating system.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 4, 2007)

See these older threads
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/synagogue-nt-our-model-meeting-24790/
and
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/Jesus-synagogue-rpw-19885/
and
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/synagogue-worship-musical-instruments-regulative-principle-13358/


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 4, 2007)

(a) Lev 23:3


> 3 ‘Six days shall work be done, but the seventh day is a Sabbath of solemn rest, *a holy convocation*. You shall do no work on it; it is the Sabbath of the LORD in all your dwellings.


(b) I'd read this same threads Chris noted (especially http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/synagogue-nt-our-model-meeting-24790/)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 4, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> We know that what happened in the Tabernacle and Temple was commanded explicitly in Scripture but what about the worship in synagogues? (a) where are synagogues established by God's command? (b) where can we find commanded what is to happen in them?



Richard

1) Do anything in the worship of God which is not divinely authorized is a sin.

2) Christ, who is sinless, participated in the worship of the synagogue.

3) Therefore, synagogue worship must have been authorized by God.

Keep in mind that the regulative principle includes legitimate historical examples of worship practices (i.e keeping the Sabbath on the first day of the week) as well as explicit commands.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 4, 2007)

I especially appreciated this post from Mr. Winzer:



armourbearer said:


> The temple was typical, and Christ is the *eschatological* fulfilment of the temple; so that the temple and its services have been rendered old and "ready to vanish away," according to the New Testament perspective. The synagogue, on the other hand, was an ordinary "meeting," or "assembly," which continues on in the gathering together of Jew/Gentile congregations. Christian congregations, then, are the *historical* continuum of the synagogue. In Heb 10:25, to not forsake the assembling of yourselves together, is literally to not forsake coming to the synagogue (episunagogen).


----------

